

Mythbusters Takes on the FAA - thomaspaine
http://techliberation.com/2008/11/02/mythbusters-takes-on-the-faa/

======
dgordon
They said the same thing about CD players and video games (Penny Arcade:
<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2006/10/30/> )

I'm not surprised by this in the least. I always thought the "no cell
phones/video games/CD players" was about getting people used to following
arbitrary directions for bad or no reasons.

------
mpfefferle
I thought the current rationale for not allowing cell phones and other
wireless devices on planes was the potential for interfering with ground based
communications. I didn't think they'd used the avionics argument in a while.

